# Unofficial 'what if' group build.....?



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Seeing that I'm building a few Swedish Air Force 'what if' birds, B-57 Canberra, PR.9 Canberra, F2/F6 Lightning, TSR.2 and a S2 Buccaneer....
Is any other fellow plastic obsessed, glue inhaling, part missplacing, brush slippering, air brush armed dudes interested in a ongoing 'what if' group build? 
Your favourite kite in your air force or navy colours, or any other mismatch kinda contraptions....sky is the limit, time is not!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2011)

Had an idea for an F5 in RAF markings for some time - might get around to doing it some day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

RAF 'wrap around' camouflage perhaps old boy?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope, low-vis greys old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2011)

Quite....! 8)


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2011)

A Corsair in white and gray?

Nononono, not another unofficial GB......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## woljags (Oct 9, 2011)

i'd love to see someone else do a TRS2 in whatever form


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 9, 2011)

N4521U said:


> A Corsair in white and gray?
> 
> Nononono, not another unofficial GB......




You could enter your Bejazzled F4U!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> You could enter your Bejazzled F4U!



Am I slow or what?
I will let her know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

Still fancy doing a RAF F-111 as it might have looked today. We were supposed to get them in 1967, after the 'murder' of the TSR2, but it was cancelled too. Hmm., maybe when the Mosquito is done, I'll get around to the F5 and F-111 ......


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jolly good old bean!


----------



## imalko (Nov 20, 2011)

You know, a "What if" would be great theme for official group build too. Maybe we could have one after our current group builds listing is done...?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 20, 2011)

imalko said:


> You know, a "What if" would be great theme for official group build too. Maybe we could have one after our current group builds listing is done...?



That would be somewhere in 2014!?
No, May 2013!

I could never plan That far ahead.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think that it's better to keep this one 'under the radar' as to speak, like the Beaufighter, no time restrictions as when to start or finish....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

Considering the current listing was drawn up some time ago, and some members have either been away, changed, or are busy with other things, perhaps a revision of the 'build list' might be a good idea?
I'll post a general question on this, and see what the reaction is.


----------

